# Goat coats



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get the "goat coats" or how to make them I like the ones like the lamb tubes but I can't seem to find them for goats...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i make our goat coats, i bought a dog coat at walmart with velcro straps at the neck and belly, and used it as a pattern. all i did was make it larger. measure your goat from withers to pins and enlarge the pattern, i bought really neat goat material on ebay and lined it with fleece. it's really easy if you have any experience sewing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could even buy a dog coat pattern that would be for the size of your goats.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I don't know how to see lol so it's gunna be hard


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Caprine Supply and/or Hoeggers has goat coats and pajamas for kids.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

K anyone else?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I simply buy the dog or sheep coats for my goats. I can't sew (but I can stitch up a wound!) so I have to buy them.

I have, in a pinch, used sleeve and legs from sweats for kids or smaller goats. I cut off the sleeve or leg, keeping the cuff for the neck. I then cut out the holes for the front legs. If it's for a male, I make sure I cut a "v" along the bottom so it doesn't cover their "sheath". 

Walmart usually sells dogs coats really cheap in the spring. I used to buy them all when I had Nigerians.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Jeffers too. Some farm/feed stores have them too.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I sew them and sell them. my feed store sells them all year around. 
are you looking for a coat or a sock? their 2 different things


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Glambjams.com. Denese is awesome!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

goatgirlzCA said:


> Glambjams.com. Denese is awesome!


Do these keep them warm? And what are the prices do u know?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Nvm found the prices but would like to know if these will keep them warm? I have a few that have a tuff time keeping warm in the winter and an extra layer would help under there sweatshirts if it helps with warmth.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

so I take it your looking for a sock not a coat?
if your looking for a sock to go under a jacket then yes they keep them wormer than just a jacket


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I buy the glambjams for my daughter's market wethers. We use them for shows and fairs because the goats are clipped. The jams are made out of some kind of stretchy cotton blend material. It is a nice extra layer for the goats, and it keeps them clean. If it is really cold, I will put the jams on them and then a dog coat over that (usually I buy from Jeffers or one of the equine supply sites). The dog coat covers their back, and Velcro straps go under their belly and around their front.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Either or I just need something


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

goatgirlzCA said:


> I buy the glambjams for my daughter's market wethers. We use them for shows and fairs because the goats are clipped. The jams are made out of some kind of stretchy cotton blend material. It is a nice extra layer for the goats, and it keeps them clean. If it is really cold, I will put the jams on them and then a dog coat over that (usually I buy from Jeffers or one of the equine supply sites). The dog coat covers their back, and Velcro straps go under their belly and around their front.


What sizes do you buy for your market wethers? Im thinking XLs or 2xs for mine ( ours are very very "fleshy" )


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have bought the large which are 80-120 lbs. I think. Some of the fabrics are stretchier than others so keep that in mind. They are fun prints and well made.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I make my own goats coats. I bought a dog coat pattern from Walmart and adjusted it to work for large Toggenbergs. I use whatever fabric works best for my goats. Often its cotton sometimes its fleece. whatever.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but when do goats need coats?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jldowd11 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but when do goats need coats?


during cold whether


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Judy's Western Wear is AWESOME! We have bought everything there from goat socks, to blankets, muzzles, and halters. They even have fleece lined goat coats. She can even embroider and her prices are very reasonable. I highly recommend her. Just google her


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

judyswesternwares.com

Here are my goats with their coats from Judy's


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

T's Blankets. com is great also


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jldowd11 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but when do goats need coats?


They normally don't. Show goats have to be clipped for shows and, because of the lack of a hair coat, coats help keep them clean, and warm during cold weather. Another instance of when a goat would need a coat is if she/he has been sick and lost enough weight that they do not have the body condition to keep themselves warm.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for clarification! They are super cute!


----------

